# Wanna know something before i get a xbox 360



## Shockey Rai (May 8, 2011)

I am considering on buying a XBox 360 maybe by my birthday & i need to know
i dont have internet or a access point thats not secured nearby meaning i wont be able to use Xbox live to get dlc's or game patch & i was wondering anyway i can use a pc & download the dlcs & game patches to a Flash Drive? i am planning on buying NASCAR 2011 the game and i will need to get the lastest patch once its released.


----------



## jcfynx (May 8, 2011)

Last time I saw a X-Box 360 I did a 360 and walked the other way.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Marik J. Foxx said:


> I am considering on buying a XBox 360 maybe by my birthday & i need to know
> i dont have internet or a access point thats not secured nearby meaning i wont be able to use Xbox live to get dlc's or game patch & i was wondering anyway i can use a pc & download the dlcs & game patches to a Flash Drive? i am planning on buying NASCAR 2011 the game and i will need to get the lastest patch once its released.


 
If you do not have Xbox LIVE you will not require patches. Patches are only used to fix either multiplayer portions of a game or, under rare circumstances, the single player. Should the latter have occurred with NASCAR 2011, then there will be ways to comply.

Please note that you can use Flash Drives for the Xbox 360, but it requires that you format all of the data on that Flash Drive and certain Flash Drives may not be compatible.


----------



## BRN (May 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Last time I saw a X-Box 360 I did a 360 and walked the other way.


 
I see.


----------



## Shockey Rai (May 8, 2011)

Actually the patches for alot single player stuff. This new patch will fix a bug with cautions flags where they only came out for the a.i players.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 8, 2011)

Marik J. Foxx said:


> Actually the patches for alot single player stuff.


 
That sounds like a poorly made game.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 8, 2011)

How does an adult in the United States not have an internet connection?


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 8, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> How does an adult in the United States not have an internet connection?


 
He dosen't have a SECURE one, so he's probaly either:
A) Using a public computer, or...
B) Mooching off of local Wi-Fi spots.

I hope not A, because people might be watching you.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 9, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> That sounds like a poorly made game.


 
Online consoles killed console gaming.

I'm sticking to my N64 and Gamecube, thank you very much!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2011)

360 is a good choice. Just keep it cool and you don't have to worry about rrod.


----------



## Garfang (May 9, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Last time I saw a X-Box 360 I did a 360 and walked the other way.


And old joke thats its not correct >< if you turn 360 you just see xbox 360 again >< lol

yeah  You don't need Internet connection to enjoy a Game. Usually the newest releases of the game have the fixes  Xbox 360 is a really good console and i enjoy it so far a lot ^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 9, 2011)

Well just take it to a friends house with internet, with all your games, and let it update while you hang out or something.


----------



## Shockey Rai (May 10, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> He dosen't have a SECURE one, so he's probaly either:
> A) Using a public computer, or...
> B) Mooching off of local Wi-Fi spots.
> 
> I hope not A, because people might be watching you.


 
Its b. mooching off other unsecured connections nearby.

and i only plan on using xbox live only for dlc's & patches for the time being anyways.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

Garfang said:


> And old joke thats its not correct >< if you turn 360 you just see xbox 360 again >< lol


 
Check this out: 

1) Stand facing the Xbox. 
2) Turn 90 degrees to the right. 
3) Turn 270 to the left. 
4) You have now turned a total of 360 degrees, and are facing away from the Xbox.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Last time I saw a X-Box 360 I did a 360 and walked the other way.








If I wanted my personal information leaked and possibly become a victim of identity theft I'd buy a PS3.


----------



## Shockey Rai (May 12, 2011)

Little more details. My flash drive is a Sandisk Cruzer flashdrive.


----------



## roflcopter (May 16, 2011)

Marik J. Foxx said:


> Little more details. My flash drive is a Sandisk Cruzer flashdrive.


 
That drive works fine with the 360, but XBL doesn't allow you to transfer/install patches with a USB. So, you can either:

1) Get an xbox, don't worry about patches since you don't seem to concerned about multiplayer anyway. Some patches tweak the singleplayer, but you might be SOL in that case unless you can bring the xbox to a friends house or something.

2) Mooch off the same wifi connection you are apparently using for your computer

3) Not get an xbox.


----------



## grimtotem (May 23, 2011)

i have a xbox 360, dont have it plugged into the network at home cos that would require either A) buying one of those wireless thingys for it or b) 20-25meters of cat6 and i dont have the money for either.. but i still heart my xbox,

any must have updates like OS updates and that generally come with the game if the game requires it to play for some reason other then that if u dont intend on playing online then patching shouldnt be a issue, but at some stage if u wanna watch downloaded movies on it u will wanna connect to the nets and try and run every format of video u can find as they only can play WMAs by default...  only downfall i see...


----------



## Foxxxie (May 23, 2011)

Marik J. Foxx said:


> Actually the patches for alot single player stuff. This new patch will fix a bug with cautions flags where they only came out for the a.i players.


 
No, Only Xbox live gets updates you need xbox live Silver or Gold to get updates what so ever. OR Sometimes the updates are included in disks Like In halo reach the new dashboard update was included.

If your problem is getting internet why not get an ethernet cord and hook it into your router and your 360.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 23, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> b) 20-25meters of cat6 and i dont have the money for either.. but i still heart my xbox,


 
If you own a laptop or desktop that is in the same room as your Xbox 360, and you're using a Wireless network for home networking (It sounds like you are).  You could set up Internet Connection Sharing, so that your PC will share it's wireless internet connection over it's ethernet port and into the Xbox 360.  Keep in mind, this would only operate while that PC was turned on.


----------



## shaaaark (May 23, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> If you own a laptop or desktop that is in the same room as your Xbox 360, and you're using a Wireless network for home networking (It sounds like you are).  You could set up Internet Connection Sharing, so that your PC will share it's wireless internet connection over it's ethernet port and into the Xbox 360.  Keep in mind, this would only operate while that PC was turned on.


 
I did that for a few years until I got the slim Xbox. It's definitely worth it, as opposed to paying however much the wireless adapters are.


----------

